# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Κατάλληλο ύψος πάγκου εργασίας

## glompos21

Θέλω να κατασκευάσω ένα πάγκο για γενικές εργασίες και αναρωτιέμαι πιο είναι το κατάλληλο ύψος????

----------


## nitako

Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει στάνταρ ύψος ,απλά πρέπει να ειναι πιο ψηλός απο ενα γραφείο γιατι αν θέλεις να κάνεις κατι όρθιος θα σου βγαίνει η μέση

----------


## electron00b

νομιζω λιγο κατω απο το υψος των αγκωνων,

----------


## TeslaCoil

Είναι λίγο προσωπικό το θέμα του πάγκου πιστεύω!!!

πριν από χρόνια είχα δουλέψει σε ηλεκτρονικό,
στον πάγκο με τον παλμογράφο και τα μικρο εργαλεία
είχε μια καρέκλα σκαμπό με δυνατότητα ρύθμιση ύψους

σε πάγκους που είχε πίνακες αυτοματισμού για μοντάρισμα , το ύψος ήταν λίγο ποιο ψηλά από του τραπεζίου , για να δουλεύεις άνετα όρθιος

είναι προσωπικό θέμα και τι ανάγκες έχεις!!

όμως βάζω μια ιδέα , στο τραπέζι!

Ο πάγκος πρέπει να είναι ψηλός , ώστε να δουλεύεις όρθιος ή σε σκαμπό!!
και να έχεις ένα ξύλινο βάθρο συρόμενο κάτω από τον πάγκο


 που όταν θέλεις ψηλά τον πάγκο,  για να είσαι όρθιος με πάτωμα 
 και όταν θέλεις χαμηλά τον πάγκο να βάζεις το βάθρο και την καρέκλα επάνω , χωρίς ρόδες όμως για να μην έχουμε ατυχήματα !! :P


Αλλιώς κάνεις ένα πάγκος με μερικά συρταρωτά ραφάκια , κατω από τον πάγκο σε ποιο χαμηλό επίπεδο, για να ακουμπάς ένα πληκτρολόγιο , μια πλακέτα που θέλεις να μετρήσεις!!
χωρίς να έχουν πολύ βάρος ή ένα λαπτοπ

Γενικά το σκεπτικό μου είναι να έχεις διάφορα επίπεδα , που να μπορεί εύκολα ο χρήστης χωρίς πολύ κόπο να φτάνει , εργαλεία , παλμογράφο , συρτάρια κλπ

----------


## tiger135

Για πάγκο εργασίας , σύμφωνα με ανθρωπομετρικές μετρήσεις, το υψος του θα πρέπει να ειναι : απο 75- 80cm και  το υψος του καθίσματος απο 45-48cm.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι ο πάγκος του ηλεκτρονικού (αν μιλάμε γι' αυτό) πρέπει να έχει ύψος 75 εκατοστών μετρημένα από το δάπεδο έως την άνω επιφάνειά του, όσο και ένα τραπέζι κουζίνας. Καλό θα είναι να μην έχει συρτάρια από κάτω (εμποδίζουν τα πόδια μας) αλλά στο πλάι ή σε μια ξεχωριστή συρταριέρα. Αυτό το υποστηρίζω διότι κάποτε είχα κατασκευάσει ένα πάγκο αρκετά ψηλότερο (88-89cm) με συρτάρια από κάτω και τελικά κατέληξα να δουλεύω όρθιος τις περισσότερες φορές. Αυτός ο πάγκος κατέληξε σε μια αποθήκη. Έπειτα συναρμολόγησα ένα πάγκο από εξαρτήματα του Praktiker σαν μακρόστενο τραπέζι (75cm ύψος, 80cm πλάτος και 1,80m μήκος) και με εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα.

Να κάνετε την κατασκευή σας γερή και σταθερή, με γερά πόδια και χοντρό ξύλο από πάνω (25mm κατ' ελάχιστο) και το πλάτος του να είναι από 80-100cm, όχι πολύ παραπάνω γιατί θα είναι πολύ άκομψος και άβολος. Να κατασκευάσετε ένα ράφι πλάτους τουλάχιστον 25cm (30-30cm το ιδανικό για τα συνηθισμένα όργανα) και να το στηρίξετε στο πίσω μέρος του πάγκου για τα όργανα, τροφοδοτικά κλπ. Οι διαστάσεις μήκος-πλάτος πάγκου και πλάτος ραφιού είναι ενδεικτικές και μπορεί να αλλάξουν αναλόγως με το αντικείμενο εργασίας, όχι  όμως το ύψος, αν θέλετε να δουλεύετε καθιστοί. Αν είστε πολύ ψηλοί, πάνω από 1,90, το ύψος της πάνω επιφάνειας του πάγκου μπορεί να γίνει μέχρι 80 εκατοστά.

----------


## nikolaras

Πιστεύω ότι το καταλληλότερο ύψος για εργασίες είναι το 85 εκατοστά (για ύψος ανθρώπου μέχρι 1,75) και μέχρι 90 εκατοστά (για ύψος ανθρώπου από 1,75 και πάνω) ,αν εργάζεται όρθιος.Αυτό είναι και το ύψος των πάγκων εργασίας της κουζίνας.
Καθιστός 75 - 78 εκατοστά, είναι αρκετό.

----------


## electron00b

> Για πάγκο εργασίας , σύμφωνα με ανθρωπομετρικές μετρήσεις, το υψος του θα πρέπει να ειναι : απο 75- 80cm και  το υψος του καθίσματος απο 45-48cm.



οι μετρησεις αναφερονται σε κινεζους ή σκανδιναβους?





> Πιστεύω ότι το καταλληλότερο ύψος για εργασίες είναι το 85 εκατοστά (για ύψος ανθρώπου μέχρι 1,75) και μέχρι 90 εκατοστά (για ύψος ανθρώπου από 1,75 και πάνω) ,αν εργάζεται όρθιος.Αυτό είναι και το ύψος των πάγκων εργασίας της κουζίνας.
> Καθιστός 75 - 78 εκατοστά, είναι αρκετό.



στη κουζινα εχουμε να κανουμε με σκευη μεχρι κ 30εκ κατσαρολες κ τιγανια
ενος ενας παγκος για ηλεκτρονικα μπορει να εχει μια πλακετα κ 10 ολοκληρωμενα....

οπως βλεπεις ο καθενας εχει αλλη αποψη για το "πρακτικο" κ το "βολικο"
πρωπσαθησε να εντοπισεις τις απαιτησεις σου κ να τις προσαροσεις στο τροπο δουλειας σου.

----------


## Kira

Αν το κόστος δεν είαι θέμα, υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMVeHFrgOpE"]YouTube- Checking out a workstation at FogCreek[/ame]

----------


## tiger135

οι μετρησεις αναφερονται σε κινεζους ή σκανδιναβους?                          Φιλε  electron00b αυτα που γραφω ειναι διεθνη στανταρ  και εφαρμοζονται το ιδιο σε ολο τον κοσμο. Αν ειδες, υπαρχει ενα οριο+- 5cm   τοσο για τον παγκο οσο και για το καθισμα για να μπορει να προσαρμοσθει και για τους Σκανδιναβους και τους Κινεζους. Και εαν δεν σε επεισα με τα γραφομενα μου, δεν εχεις παρα να κοιταξεις εδω, και να παρεις μια ιδεα. www.1proline.com

----------


## moutoulos

> Πιστεύω ότι το καταλληλότερο ύψος για εργασίες είναι το 85 εκατοστά (για ύψος ανθρώπου μέχρι 1,75) και μέχρι 90 εκατοστά 
> (για ύψος ανθρώπου από 1,75 και πάνω) ,αν εργάζεται όρθιος.Αυτό είναι και το ύψος των πάγκων εργασίας της κουζίνας.
> Καθιστός 75 - 78 εκατοστά, είναι αρκετό.




Κατά την προσωπική μου γνώμη ...

Αυτό θα έλεγα και εγώ, σκέψου δουλεύω, σε πάγκο 90cm, και μου φαίνεται κοντός, παρόλο που το ύψος μου είναι 1,69. Στο ύψος αυτό είναι και οι πάγκοι 
κουζίνας, που σημαίνει στην ουσία ίδια δουλειά γίνεται. Πέρα απο αυτό η νοικοκυρά δεν σκύβει, ενώ εσύ θα σκύβεις, προκειμένου πχ, να κολλήσεις δύσκολα 
σημεία. Αν ο πάγκος είναι 75cm, και σκύβεις άστο ...

Κάποτε δούλεψα σε τραπέζι κουζίνας 75cm, περιστασιακά, πιανόμουν, κάτι σαν αυχενικό ... 

Επίσης σε 90άρι πάγκο, χωράνε άνετα τα πόδια σου απο κάτω, όταν θα κάτσεις/πάρεις και μια καρέκλα ρυθμιζόμενη καθ'ύψος. Σε 75cm, + τα πόδια/ρόδες 
της καρέκλας, και ανάλογα την μορφή/σχεδίαση της καρέκλας, ενδέχεται τα πόδια σου να βρίσκουν.

Βέβαια όλα είναι σχετικά, κάνε δοκιμές με αυτά τα ύψη, και εσύ αποφασίζεις ...

----------


## TeslaCoil

> Αν το κόστος δεν είαι θέμα, υπάρχει και αυτή η λύση YouTube- Checking out a workstation at FogCreek



Είχα παρομιο στο μυαλο μου στην αρχη να προτινω
αλλα με 4 πόδια για να δινεις κλιση και με manual τροπο
αλλα λεω μην το πω 
1ο θα με πουνε τρελο 
2ο το κοστος ισως ειναι απαγορευτικό!!
3ο ειναι τοσο απαρετητο?!?! ΙΣΩΣ και να ειναι!!

οποτε μια φτηνη λυσή θα ηταν μια καρέκλα σκαμπό
και βοηθητικά συρταρακια-παγκος

αλλα αυτο ειναι το κατι αλλο
θα το χαζευα μονο και μονο να πηγαινει πανω κατω !! :W00t:  μεχρι να μου φυγει το πρωτο ΣΟΚ

θα μπορουσε αραγε να γινει κατι παρόμιο , χωρις απαγορευτικό κόστος
με ντίζες , μοτερ με μιωτιρα , αλουμινιο για κατασκευη!!
ισως και ελατιρια για κραδασμους

Τι βαρος θα αντεχε , για να ειναι ανθεκτικό, οχι τρελλα πραγματα αλλα να μπορεις να χτυπισεις με ενα σφυρι!!! 
να δουλευεις στο καταληλο υψος ακομα και ενδιαμεσα σταδια μιας εργασιας!!

εστο σαν σκεψη!!

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι ο πάγκος του ηλεκτρονικού (αν μιλάμε γι' αυτό) πρέπει να έχει ύψος 75 εκατοστών μετρημένα από το δάπεδο έως την άνω επιφάνειά του, όσο και ένα τραπέζι κουζίνας...
> ... Έπειτα συναρμολόγησα ένα πάγκο από εξαρτήματα του Praktiker σαν μακρόστενο τραπέζι (75cm ύψος, 80cm πλάτος και 1,80m μήκος) και με εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα.
> Να κάνετε την κατασκευή σας γερή και σταθερή, με γερά πόδια και χοντρό ξύλο από πάνω (25mm κατ' ελάχιστο) και το πλάτος του να είναι από 80-100cm, όχι πολύ παραπάνω γιατί θα είναι πολύ άκομψος και άβολος. Να κατασκευάσετε ένα ράφι πλάτους τουλάχιστον 25cm (30-30cm το ιδανικό για τα συνηθισμένα όργανα) και να το στηρίξετε στο πίσω μέρος του πάγκου για τα όργανα, τροφοδοτικά κλπ. Οι διαστάσεις μήκος-πλάτος πάγκου και πλάτος ραφιού είναι ενδεικτικές και μπορεί να αλλάξουν αναλόγως με το αντικείμενο εργασίας, όχι  όμως το ύψος, αν θέλετε να δουλεύετε καθιστοί...



Δημήτρη μόλις μέτρησα τον πάγκο μου, που έχω σχεδιάσει, κατασκευάσει και χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και καμμιά 10ριά χρόνια. 
Βλέπω με χαρά μου ότι συμφωνεί με τις προδιαγραφές σου.
Το ύψος από το δάπεδο είναι 75 εκ. Το πλάτος (βάθος) 80εκ. και το μήκος 2.90μ. Το πάχος 30μμ. Χρησιμοποιώ το (δεξιό) μισό του πάγκου για τις ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές, επισκευές και πειραματισμούς και το άλλο (αριστερό) μισό για τα  ραδιοερασιτεχνικά μηχανήματα και παρελκόμενα. Στο κατασκευαστικό τμήμα έχω βάλει πάνω στον πάγκο ένα (κινητό) κομμάτι κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης 115 Χ 50 εκ., πάχους  18 μμ. Στο άλλο τμήμα ένα χοντρό τζάμι. 
Ο πάγκος στηρίζεται με βίδες σε μια κατασκευή από στραντζαριστή λαμαρίνα  3Χ4εκ., που τη συναρμολόγησε ο σιδεράς επί τόπου και η οποία επίσης στηρίζει ένα στενότερο, χαμηλό ράφι, κοντά στο δάπεδο . Έβαλα αργότερα και 3 πρόσθετα μεταλλικά πόδια από το "Πράκτικερ", καθώς και 3 μεταλλικές συρταριέρες 6 συρταριών από Lidl.
Το λάθος μου ήταν ότι ο πάγκος είναι από MDF, το οποίο είναι πολύ βαρύ και γυαλίστηκε δύσκολα. Το πέρασα επί τόπου με βερνίκι πολυουρεθάνης και το σπίτι μύριζε για μια εβδομάδα!
Έπρεπε να είχα βάλει πάγκο κουζίνας, που δεν χρειάζεται στίλβωμα. Το ράφι που έβαλα από πάνω (σε σχήμα Π με τρίτο -διπλό- στήριγμα στη μέση) είναι από πάγκο κουζίνας, πλάτους 35 εκ. και πάχους 30 μμ.
("Στερνή μου γνώση να σ'είχα πρώτα!") :Smile:

----------


## TeslaCoil

> Δημήτρη μόλις μέτρησα τον πάγκο μου, που έχω σχεδιάσει, κατασκευάσει και χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και καμμιά 10ριά χρόνια. 
> Βλέπω με χαρά μου ότι συμφωνεί με τις προδιαγραφές σου.
> Το ύψος από το δάπεδο είναι 75 εκ. Το πλάτος (βάθος) 80εκ. και το μήκος 2.90μ. Το πάχος 30μμ. Χρησιμοποιώ το (δεξιό) μισό του πάγκου για τις ερασιτεχνικές κατασκευές, επισκευές και πειραματισμούς και το άλλο (αριστερό) μισό για τα  ραδιοερασιτεχνικά μηχανήματα και παρελκόμενα. Στο κατασκευαστικό τμήμα έχω βάλει πάνω στον πάγκο ένα (κινητό) κομμάτι κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης 115 Χ 50 εκ., πάχους  18 μμ. Στο άλλο τμήμα ένα χοντρό τζάμι. 
> Ο πάγκος στηρίζεται με βίδες σε μια κατασκευή από στραντζαριστή λαμαρίνα  3Χ4εκ., που τη συναρμολόγησε ο σιδεράς επί τόπου και η οποία επίσης στηρίζει ένα στενότερο, χαμηλό ράφι, κοντά στο δάπεδο . Έβαλα αργότερα και 3 πρόσθετα μεταλλικά πόδια από το "Πράκτικερ", καθώς και 3 μεταλλικές συρταριέρες 6 συρταριών από Lidl.
> Το λάθος μου ήταν ότι ο πάγκος είναι από MDF, το οποίο είναι πολύ βαρύ και γυαλίστηκε δύσκολα. Το πέρασα επί τόπου με βερνίκι πολυουρεθάνης και το σπίτι μύριζε για μια εβδομάδα!
> Έπρεπε να είχα βάλει πάγκο κουζίνας, που δεν χρειάζεται στίλβωμα. Το ράφι που έβαλα από πάνω (σε σχήμα Π με τρίτο -διπλό- στήριγμα στη μέση) είναι από πάγκο κουζίνας, πλάτους 35 εκ. και πάχους 30 μμ.
> ("Στερνή μου γνώση να σ'είχα πρώτα!")



Απο τα λαθη μαθαινουμε!! κανεις δεν γεννηθηκε γνωστης!!!

----------


## panosfm

θα συμφωνησω ο παγκος εργασιας πρεπει να εχει υψος 75- 80cm ...

----------

